# Tegus and Tripodding



## Levon (Oct 16, 2014)

Tegus are very similar in their body structure to some monitor lizards in my opinion and i was wandering if anyone here has experienced seeing tegus tripodding. Josh said he has seen it happen in some videos before they start to climb. 
I wanted to know if anyone has actual experience with their tegu or know anything about tripodding tegus.
Feedback is greatly appreciated. 
Ps: If you do know of a tripodding tegu please post some pictures.


----------



## Levon (Oct 17, 2014)

Well tripoding is when they stand on their hind legs and support with their tail.
can you get some pics of it next time she does it?


----------



## Levon (Oct 17, 2014)

Skeep said:


> I can try... I might be able to if I hold some food above her but we'll see.


Thanks, keep us posted.
How old is your tegu?


----------



## Levon (Oct 17, 2014)

She is very cute.
Try to get a pic of her tripoding im really curious if they do it or no, i think since a young one in that age would be more capable then an older one like mine, but ill give a try to holding food above mine as well maybe she will do it.


----------



## Derek Doel (Oct 18, 2014)

My tegu does it when ever he is out of the cage. I have tried to get a picture but by time I unlock the phone he is back on all fours. I will try again for you to see


----------



## Levon (Oct 18, 2014)

Derek Doel said:


> My tegu does it when ever he is out of the cage. I have tried to get a picture but by time I unlock the phone he is back on all fours. I will try again for you to see


Thanks.
How old is your tegu?


----------



## Derek Doel (Oct 18, 2014)

He is almost 2 yrs old


----------



## gavti (Oct 21, 2014)

Both my blues do it, sometimes just to investigate, other times to jump on the sofa. Both about 3 .5 years old


----------



## Levon (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats awesome, now only if someone could get some pictures of it happening.


----------



## Skeep (Oct 24, 2014)

Fluffy was sort of tripodding today, but I didn't have a camera ready. But instead of going straight up she went at weird angles to investigate things. Her tail is amazingly strong; she is able to hold herself in the air in all sorts of weird positions! Actually if I took a picture it would look like she was in mid jump instead of standing still like that


----------



## Levon (Oct 25, 2014)

Skeep said:


> Fluffy was sort of tripodding today, but I didn't have a camera ready. But instead of going straight up she went at weird angles to investigate things. Her tail is amazingly strong; she is able to hold herself in the air in all sorts of weird positions! Actually if I took a picture it would look like she was in mid jump instead of standing still like that


if you could get a picture that would be great, now one has been able to get pictures so far.


----------



## Daniel.lizards (Oct 31, 2014)

i dont have a tegu at the moment, but the one i had (who now lives with one of my friends) would half tripod, before lunging at the food. their back halves are all muscle/engine, and their front halves are all power and muscle. 

(my savannah tripods all the time, but yeah, hes a monitor lol.)


----------

